# Ancients Tau



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

This will likely be a slow progression as i have a lot of other projects on the go but here is my start, converted o shovah as my general and te warrior is te colour scheme i am working with.

























The blue is due another highlight yet, and the cloth is charadon granite with a half granite half black wash, these guys are rebels and so i want to keep them dark.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

please tell me thats not the final colour of your army

may i recommend a bleach bone cloth with a golden yellow armour. i made it on DOW and it looks good. try it.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

the converted o shovah looks pretty sweet dude.

but the paint job... it's to dark for tau you need to add a bright colour into the mix.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

So, i like commander, but not scheme. you know how i'd have it.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Sorry guys no the warrior isnt finished yet, but he is staying dark as the force are o shovah type rebels possibly even more so i havent decided, but they are not all about the greater good.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

a brighter colour is needed. maybee a brighter blue and a complementing cloth colour


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I quite like it, probably because when I did Tau my favourite colour scheme was a dark blue. Didn't ever get to finish the army, but there's still a soft spot for the few models that did get painted. :biggrin:

Anyway, despite the other comments here, I think the dark colour looks good - a squad of those would look quite imposing. Only part I'm a bit tied up on is the white on its helmet; maybe it's just the photo, but it seems a bit thick and out of place. 

Well, that's my two cents anyway. Good luck and nice work so far.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

my advice is go with a brighter armour scheme and go with a deep blue cloth. and if you really want them to stand out make the gun a different colour.

but otherwise liking the suit, nice but simple conversion with brings out the more reble side of O'Shovah


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Ok due to fast reactions i finished him up (i was being lazy it was nearly done).


















Thanks for the yellow idea, i couldnt decide on a sept colour, but he is staying this dark. I am going for a freedom tau army, trying to get away from the ethereals personality numbing greater good. The darker colours help capture the personality of a tau who lives as he wants rather than how he is told.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

hmm...... little flat, but the scheme is ok.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

mybe if you added sept markings to the helmet and gun it would brake up the overall flat look. and with the gun only being one colour, it would go nicely. and you might wan't to add detail to the lenses like a blue or a red.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I have to agree that the gun and cloth areas need a bit more of something. The blue and white are excellent however so don't worry about that. Maybe a bit more highlighting on the dark areas, especially the gun. As it stands it looks unfinished.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Like the scheme but another colour on the wpn or a maybe few more highlights might add some contrast to the armour. The suit looks really good mate, works well.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I like it. A nice mix of colours applied well. And it makes a change from the brown and black tau I've been looking at lately.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I recommend some lighter blue-to-white highlights on his armor's flat blue areas. I don't mind the blue actually, but a nice highlight per angle of light will make it shine nicely.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> hmm...... little flat, but the scheme is ok.


I agree, Those yellow details give it a nice punch of contrast though
The white needs some shading and the black needs some highlights (or drybrushing) but the rest seems pretty good to me.
LH


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

another sweet job ancient, nice one


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ace paint job


----------

